# Ultimate mouse house



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I've drawn a picture ( badly) of what I am trying to convince my hubby would be the ultimate mouse house. What do you think?










It would be made with a wooden frame and perspex. Kept well out of the way of direct sunlight etc.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks fantastic for the mice, not sure about how easy to clean it would be though.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Well I thought about that. I want to try and get plastic trays that I can pull out & the shelves etc can come out too for a thorough cleaning including all the tubes.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I think it looks awesome. Loads of room for the mice but without the big open spaces that would make them feel vulnerable.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Not sure which mouse friendly glue to use as I will be using perspex (cos its not as heavy as glass) I don't think the aquarium silicone would bond it to the wood which I know would be ok. Having trouble finding the right size plastic trays tho & the galvanised wire mesh. Ages ago it was so easy to buy it in sheets now its more difficult. No point in buying a roll as just want it for the doors. Perspex for the sides, top & back. It will be expensive to build this cage however I plan to have mice for a long time so it will pay for itself (eventually). Am allowed 10 mice at one time so if one dies I will replace it & I think this would be big enough for them. Just pricing it up (gulp)


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I've made a mouse skyscraper using a 4ft glass tank. Made a frame and doors using sheet wire mesh, and fitted shelves using strips of wood and cat litter trays. Originally used PVC pipes surrounded in twine to let the mice run between levels, but the wee bu**ers kept hiding in them every time I came to take them out, so now have a ladder system and suspended wooden branches. I have 8 mice in there at the moment, but the tank could easily take 16+.

With the shelves in:


Fully furnished for mice:


With new branches and ladders between levels:


Side view:


Bottom two tiers:


Top two tiers:


Of course they're always running up and down the mesh! You can get the 6mm mesh from Homebase in sheets. I used HA6 silicon sealant to hold everything to the glass.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Those cages are awesome, great ideas, but how can they feel vulnerable without open spaces when breeders keep them in small tubs or wooden boxes?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

They don't feel vulnerable without open spaces, they feel vulnerable *with* open spaces.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry I must have read it wrong, Ive had mice in large fish tanks with lots of open space and they've never had a problem or seemed frightened


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

It's not a problem giving them lots of space  It's just when you're teeny and prey for everything, it's nice to have somewhere to bolt to! :lol:


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

They have lots of places to hide


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Love your cage, Kallen! Really cool. Good news. Hubby hasn't said "NO" to my idea. Yay!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

That looks amazing


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

It is mega cool & took me all day to get the picture looking like that!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

This is completely off topic, but Kallan, I have that same wavy mirror!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Bridgette Rena said:


> This is completely off topic, but Kallan, I have that same wavy mirror!


Go IKEA!


----------



## silver-ranch (Aug 23, 2011)

i want one of those cages!


----------

